# Reports Down, Kinda Been Wondering...



## HaMm3r

I've noticed that there have been fewer reports lately and a lot of those that are posted aren't getting many responses. I figured it was just a slow time and it would pick back up, but that hasn't happened. So, for almost the first time, I took a peek at the regional sections and I see people are putting reports in there as well. :

Sure wish we could go back to the way it was. [smiley=rant.gif]


----------



## deerfly

well Jeff, to pile on, so to speak. I've noticed the same thing.   The lack of activity is mostly why I posted the "oldies" in hopes of generating a little more activity since no one seemed to be posting anything new or current. But it seems no one cares enough to post anything about anything, which is easily seen by the ratio of replies to views. 

Preparing the pictures and recounting the event to embellish a new post with a story line takes a lot of time and effort. I don't do it to garner praise either. I could honestly give two <insert expletive here> about whether anyone knows what I'm up to or catching out there. I really do post to share the love and more so, the laughs (think catfish on fly under a tarpon post). 

As much as I love this sight and hate to say it, I'm very, very close to not bothering to post anymore. It's just not the worth the time and effort to entertain the lurkers. It would be different if the pokes, prods and jabs from a more active "core" membership were there, much like a couple years back. That was fun, closest thing to hanging around a waterfront bar with the boy's chiding each other mercilessly about the days events, etc. But there's nothing remotely close to that anymore. So it beg's the question why bother to post reports?

Even worse there's been some really remarkable stuff going on recently like Alonso's monster tarpon in Boca Grande and my tarpon on a fly rod. I mean seriously, not bragging, but how many guys are posting that kind of stuff on any freakin' web site, not just this one? Your freshwater exploits and banter with your buddy Bob border on "Parting Shot" humor from Outdoor Life of years gone by. SBC must have a damn redfish farm up in his parts the way he slays those fish every time out. Then there's Woody and the rice patty red's episodes, etc. Freaking really cool chit going on here and hardly any of it gets more than a handful of replies! Hundreds of views usually, but no interaction! It's like talking to yourself in the mirror or something... 

So like I said, I'm close to not bothering anymore. Maybe if things pick up, I'll ramp back up too, but don't expect too much from me anymore...  :'(


----------



## mark_gardner

dont look at me i've been doing the best i can [smiley=hidesbehindsofa.gif], now if jan can put me on the payroll i'd love to be able and bring you guys reports 7 days a week  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]all kidding aside though i've noticed the same thing too  [smiley=hmmm.gif] i know i dont always  but do try and make the effort to post some type of reply if nothing other than "nice fish " to reports from guys i've never even heard of cause it makes you feel like your efforts are appreciated just the same i've had people p.m. me about certain circumstances regarding my report that had not made an actual reply  so i know they're watching and enjoying just need to chime in from time to time to pay a brother some graditude    i know lots of you guys like deerfly think i have my own private stocked honey holes but the fact of the matter is i got a hell of a deal on this new photo shop machine that can put people in different backdrops and vise versa   ;D [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif] just kidding  ;D actually i work as hard as anybody to scrounge up something halfway worthy enough of posting  and thru the years i've learned so much thru these reports and have applied the tips and techniques to my efforts and now have been rewarded with such    i'll contunue to post as many as i can if the good lords willing until the view count is 1 [smiley=usa.gif]


----------



## phishphood

I been too busy catching fish to post a report. : OK, that's a bit of a lie. Well, more like a whopper of one, but anyway.....

I agree with everybody that it just ain't what it used to be. I really enjoy reading all the reports(gives me something to do at work), so I hope everyone keeps chiming in with some. 

I going out this weekend, so I'll post something even if it's a pic of my wife's butt while she ain't looking or the dog taking a whiz on my boat. ;D


----------



## Canoeman

I haven't posted in a couple of days, but I've been pretty busy. Mostly helping my daughter and son-in-law land an 8.5 pounder this afternoon.


----------



## Gramps

I don't catch anything to post, not even catfish!  ;D  Rest assured I love the posts and get quite jealous of the tarpon, bonefish and reds y'all catch while sitting behind a computer.  But I'm not much of a talker and quite by nature. 


So please don't quit posting.  If I can get up in time tomorrow  : hopefully there will be a report!


----------



## out-cast

> If I can get up in time tomorrow  :


 :-X


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

I admit I have been quiet but i have missed posting and will continue to update you guys with my fishing trips!


----------



## tom_in_orl

7 lbs on the boga. Caught mid day on a holiday weekend too. Happy now? [smiley=finger.gif]


Seriously, I have been working a lot more and home life is busy too. Might have some decent reports in the next few weeks though.


----------



## HaMm3r

Thanks for all the heartfelt responses guys, and congrats on the grandchild Canoeman. By the high ratio of responses to views, it’s obvious this concern has struck a chord. On the one hand, I’m glad others see things the same way I do. But on the inverse, it means that the fishing report section is truly becoming a less popular part of the forum. That’s sad to me because it’s my favorite area, and even though this is a small boat forum, fishing is probably the most popular activity we use our microskiffs for.

I know I and several others make an honest effort to read and respond to every report posted, but clearly there are many who don’t. For me, it’s partly because I appreciate the work it takes to photograph, write and post your stories and also because I enjoy and learn from them.

So maybe, if everyone who shares this sentiment and wants to keep the fishing report section going strong will just put forth a little more effort toward posting occasionally, things will turn around. I’d hate to see anyone stop sharing because they feel like no one is listening.

We should also probably let people know that they’re posting in the wrong area if they put a report in the regional sections. I’m sure those are getting even less traffic than here.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

I think that moving the fishing report section down on the forum page has a lot to do with it!


----------



## HaMm3r

> I think that moving the fishing report section down on the forum page has a lot to do with it!


That's a good point!

I already made my feelings clear about the report and regional section changes when they were implemented, so I'll avoid beating that horse any further. :


----------



## paint it black

I try to post at least one report a week, sometimes two.


----------



## Big_Fish

I just try to use a rod and reel to fish with once in awhile but I like Shiner money


----------



## Big_Fish

> A fish like that deserves a post of it's own!
> 
> 7 lbs on the boga. Caught mid day on a holiday weekend too. Happy now?  [smiley=finger.gif]
> 
> 
> Seriously, I have been working a lot more and home life is busy too. Might have some decent reports in the next few weeks though.


----------



## choppercity47

I started typing up a great report about reds, deleted all of it when i finished, saying "no one cares" and "i dont want people fishing the same body of water as me" and then i left microskiff page.

so this post is 100% correct


----------



## Charlie

I want to post reports, however, for the moment being, I'm still stuck in a kayak. Since I don't view a kayak as a true "microskiff", I deem it inappropriat to post my reports on "microskiff.com". However, when I get a boat you can sure as hell bet I will post reviews on the site. I like to know how other people are doing, and feel if they bother to share their success/ failer with me I could, at the very least, return the favor. I hope other people share my attidue about this too.  ;D


----------



## HaMm3r

> I want to post reports, however, for the moment being, I'm still stuck in a kayak. Since I don't view a kayak as a true "microskiff", I deem it inappropriat to post my reports on "microskiff.com".


Hey, the only microskiff in over half of my reports are my twin size 11 Airwalks. Don't let that stop you.


----------



## Canoeman

> I started typing up a great report about reds, deleted all of it when i finished, saying "no one cares" and "i dont want people fishing the same body of water as me" and then i left microskiff page.
> 
> so this post is 100% correct


???????


----------



## skinny_water

I agree it needs to be back at the top. I'm a clicker, and this is hard to click on when ya have to scroll all the way down. Takes 2 seconds of my life...and during the day that adds up, ;D :


----------



## HaMm3r

Well, thus far it seems everyone is in agreement that there is a problem here, so I decided to let Jan know about this thread and share some of these concerns with him. I'm sure he'll take whatever steps he can to correct the issues, but we will all have to work a little bit harder to turn things around. Ultimately, it is we the members and posters who have to decide whether a thriving Fishing Reports section is important and worth saving. I know I do.


----------



## mark_gardner

> I want to post reports, however, for the moment being, I'm still stuck in a kayak. Since I don't view a kayak as a true "microskiff", I deem it inappropriat to post my reports on "microskiff.com". However, when I get a boat you can sure as hell bet I will post reviews on the site. I like to know how other people are doing, and feel if they bother to share their success/ failer with me I could, at the very least, return the favor. I hope other people share my attidue about this too.  ;D



doesnt matter if your in a yak or not post them reports


----------



## mark_gardner

oh yeah.... and thanks jan for moving this section back to the top [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r

That was quick! Thanks again Jan.


----------



## DSampiero

10 wins for getting this section moved back up top! Administration like that is why I am on Microskiff several times a day and have less than 20 posts on any other boating/fishing forum! Even though I am registered with FL Sportsman, ECC, and Boatlessfishing, this is where I relate to people fishing skinny and back country waters, and a wealth of information from uber friendly folks! Couldn't ask for more! Not to mention the great reviews, and killer members only deals ;D ;D ;D.. Was that going to far? hehe, I am curious to see something happen in that forum section... :-?


----------



## Charlie

Am I crazy or did this section decied to leap up to the top?  :-?

I like it better up top, it's more convinient. Now I only have to scroll to check the Microskiffs for Sale section! ;D

But if nobody minds kayak reports than i'll remember to take pictures on my next trip and post it up for you all!


----------



## Guest

> section! ;D
> 
> But if nobody minds kayak reports than i'll remember to take pictures on my next trip and post it up for you all!


Many here are from a kayak background and the thread is titled "Fishing Reports" not "Microskiff Fishing Reports"  

I also think the majority here are more about the fishing and the "microskiff is just one means of enjoying the great outdoors. 

Despite a lot of marketing hype it's not the boat that catches the fish.

I say post if you wearing Nike's or fishing a 65 Hat. (micro may be the dingy )


----------



## Gramps

> I started typing up a great report about reds, deleted all of it when i finished, saying "no one cares" and "i dont want people fishing the same body of water as me" and then i left microskiff page.
> 
> so this post is 100% correct


 [smiley=1-tears2.gif]


I don't post on fishing reports most of the time because I don't have much to say aside from "nice fish" or "great job".

Don't be a user, be a contributor.  I enjoy reading Hammer's bass reports from the wilds of North Florida, only accessible by foot or Str8's bonefish and peacock bass shore bound trips. So IMHO it doesn't matter if you're on a 60' Hatteras or hemp sandals, a fishing report is a fishing report. I would post a report but Saturday well, I couldn't catch a pinfish.  And I was told not to take blackmail pictures...  ;D


----------



## deerfly

yeah, this isn't about giving up secret spots, of which there are none btw and you can be careful with pic's/vids and not give up much location-wise. If that's a concern then focus on closeups of release shots aimed down at the water. The words chosen to describe where the report took place is entirely writers liberty. Put another way, you can be specific without being specific... 

So not reporting for fear of divulging honey holes is a weak argument and "people" do care or the views wouldn't be what they are.

Like gramp said, its more about being a contributor, which is what sparks more contributions and makes the site more dynamic and inevitably more useful to everyone, including the perpetual lurkers. 

IMHO if the deepest response to a report you can typically come up with is "nice fish" or "good job" then you're probably not going to spur much interactivity and you might as well just lurk.  :

I'd like to think the vast majority of "viewers" have a higher IQ than that though and can take a second or two to actually comment about something specific in the report they found interesting or humorous. Asking a question about gear, tactics or other conditions is easy too and really adds value to the report, exponentially more than "nice fish" or "wtg"... Looking at the typical content being posted it's pretty obvious we have some very capable and competent regulars or at least a handful of really lucky ones. 

btw, moving the reports up just makes it easier to lurk, contributing will still take some effort.


----------



## paint it black

> 10 wins for getting this section moved back up top! Administration like that is why I am on Microskiff several times a day and have less than 20 posts on any other boating/fishing forum! Even though I am registered with FL Sportsman, ECC, and Boatlessfishing, this is where I relate to people fishing skinny and back country waters, and a wealth of information from uber friendly folks! Couldn't ask for more! Not to mention the great reviews, and* killer members only deals *;D ;D ;D.. Was that going to far? hehe, I am curious to see something happen in that forum section... :-?



haha!!!
Was always wondering what was up with that section.
It's been "coming" for a while.
How soon is "soon"? lol


----------



## deerfly

> I going out this weekend, so I'll post something even if it's a pic of my wife's butt while she ain't looking or the dog taking a whiz on my boat. ;D


Jason, if you're faced with a coin toss between the two, post the wife's butt.


----------



## mark_gardner

> I going out this weekend, so I'll post something even if it's a pic of my wife's butt while she ain't looking or the dog taking a whiz on my boat. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Jason, if you're faced with a coin toss between the two, post the wife's butt.
Click to expand...

 something like this should work ok ..................................... [smiley=bootyshake.gif]


----------

